# steam not responding HELP!!!



## lord d (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all I have been trying to get steam to work on my PC for a few weeks now and still no joy STILL waiting for steam to get back to me they are not the quickest so thought I would try here.
It all started when I bought a new game from steam and could not down load it so after a few days I uninstalled steam and reinstalled it again since then I cant launch steam? I get to login press enter says connecting to my account but after a while steam error comes up saying unable to connect check internet connection or there is a problem with steam network.
I have tried all the sticky s that steam have stated on there site firstly there is nothing wrong with my connection there are no applications inter fearing because I turned all known programs/apps off, which didn't affect it before but tried it anyway i.e. firewalls and so on .I have manually uninstalled steam making sure there are no folders or registry keys that have valve or steam on them using regedit also program files .Then a fresh install same problem? .So I ran task manager signed in says running but when steam.exe starts it runs for a few seconds then its not responding? that is the reason why it wont connect.
I think this because I downloaded steam onto my laptop and had no problems at all .Any help anyone? I will be bald soon as I am pulling my hair out !!!!:upset:

Thanks


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

Are you using a WiFi connection? I've heard of people having problems with Steam when using WiFi. With my laptop, whenever i try to log onto my Steam at my college using their WiFi it never works, the program won't even start. But if i connect with an ethernet cable it's all good.


----------



## lord d (Sep 5, 2010)

I am using wifi on the laptop with no problems my pc however which im having the problem with is connected via ethernet cable ?


----------



## darman1138 (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok. I can tell you that it's not a problem that you have steam on your laptop and desktop. I have my steam on my desktop and laptop and it works just fine on both. Is your internet your own that you pay for? Or are you staying somewhere like in college dorms and using the college's internet? Because depending on who pays for the internet, that can set restrictions on what websites are allowed and which ones aren't.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

you have ran steam as administrator right?


----------



## lord d (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes I pay for my internet at home there are no restrictions ? like I said use to work on my pc now doesn't works on my laptop.


----------



## lord d (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Yes I have run steam.exe as admin still no joy ???


----------



## lord d (Sep 5, 2010)

I have been looking in the program uninstall/repair both on the pc and laptop .On the laptop which works fine the thumbnail is how it should be the steam sign but on my pc it has the install setup thumbnail instead ? Must be something to do with the installation some how .


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

My best guess is to do a system restore to the point the problem arose, then see if it solves the problem. If not then download RevoUninstaller and use that to uninstall Steam then reinstall.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I also recommend using Revo Uninstaller, remove Steam and all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD (when prompted)
restart your PC and install a fresh copy of Steam, also if you have a third party firewall (Mcafee, Norton, Commodo, or any other firewall than windows firewall) make sure that it's not blocking steam from connecting to the internet


----------

